# Jen Seidel professzionális testfestő, aki a lánya segítségével hatalmasat alkotott



## csigafi (2017 November 21)

*Maria Luciotti meztelenül mászkált egy plázában: videó!*


Maria Luciotti kimaxolt a szexizés fogalmát: teljesen mezteneül járt fel és alá egy bevásárló központban. Csak egy sapka, egy sál és cipő volt rajta. 

Jen Seidel professzionális testfestő, aki a lánya segítségével hatalmasat alkotott. A szexi személyi edzőt, Maria Luciottit durván 3 óra alatt teljesen átváltoztattak: olyanra festették, mintha ruha lett volna rajta. Pedig nem. 


A felfestett fekete felső és kék farmer olyan élethű volt, hogy első pillantásra senki nem mondta volna meg az igazat. Éppen ezért Maria egy barátnőjel plázázni indult, és figyelték a járókelők reakcióit. 

Néhányan utána fordultak, egyesek összesúgtak a háta mögött, de a legtöbb embernek egyáltalán nem tűnt fel, hogy egy szuperszexi edző rohangál köztük anyaszült meztelenül. 

forrás:
[HIDE]http://www.life.hu/trend/20171121-meztelenul-plazazott-maria-luciotti.html[/HIDE]


----------

